# Couldn't go to class today



## Mordeci (Oct 18, 2010)

So I was supposed to have class at about 3:00 today and I was waiting in the lounge for the previous class to get out and then I just thought to myself, I can't do this. I am not sure if it was a panic attack or negative thinking or what but I just couldn't bring myself to go to class, so I just walked out of school and went home. Has this every happened to people before? What do you do because I can only miss a certain number of classes and I am reaching my limit, pretty soon?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would go and sit in the back - spend the time writing notes.

Before that, you need to figure out what you are truly afraid of about this class and see if there is anything you can do to resolve the situation.

You did say that you were a bit behind in the class. I would have used the current class to assess where everybody is at and where you need to be in the future. From there, break up what you are lacking into small increments and try to catch yourself up.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I skipped today, too. More out of sheer laziness than anxiety. Maybe you could arrive to class right before it starts so you don't have to sit in the lounge or you could bring a book or an ipod to focus on.


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

I can relate to this. My french immersion class makes me extremely anxious. And I have that class after my lunch so during my lunch period I'm never hungry just from anticipation. My friends are concerned I'm becoming anorexic but honestly I just get so nervous I can't eat. I've had to skip a few classes due to the anxiety. It's terrible. So I'm not the best person to ask. But usually I just try to go to my happy place.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I've done this so many times. I can't really give any other advise than "just do it." Maybe go in when everyone else is going in and sit in the back out of the way. That helped me sometimes.


----------



## Tall Steph (Mar 18, 2009)

I've done this countless times. I'm sticking with online classes for right now, but eventually I know I have to face my fears and go. What may help is to get a calendar, and cross off the class days as you go. A countdown of sorts, so you know that you just have to sit through this many classes and you're done!


----------

